# Where can i buy a Spring Hare?



## kongzs (Jul 8, 2011)

i would like to keep a Spring Hare as a pet.

but i can't seems to find any place to buy.

can anyone be kind enough to point me to the right direction?

maybe some pet importer or something.

thank you.

below is a video of what it is.

YouTube - ‪Spring Hare‬‏


----------

